# the bark of the 44



## Richie27 (Jan 3, 2010)

caused this guy to take a dirt nap.  Now he's hanging on my wall


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 3, 2010)

*Thats a nice looking black bear*

You look like you are hunting in Canada or Alaska. Lots of trees and spaced very closely.


----------



## Richie27 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.  I live in North Pole, Ak no kidding aside.  To say the least the post office in town is crazy 24/7.  North Pole is a small town just south of Fairbanks.  

Hunting bears up here is a blast!  With all the moss on the ground those bears sure can sneak up on you in a hurry.  If you've never walked on that kind of terrain it's like walking on a mattress.  You can almost leave a foot print with every step.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice looking bear.  

I hope to come up there and hunt someday.


----------



## Darrell H (Jan 4, 2010)

Could we have some details of the hunt?  Shot distance, where did the bullet hit, how far did he run, did the bullet expand, exit, etc?  

Great looking bear!


----------



## Richie27 (Jan 4, 2010)

I shot this bear on May 22.  I was using 300 grain cast core bullets for limited expansion thus increasing penatration.  I shot the bear at 17 yards and he didn't go 15 yards before piling up.  The bullet when through both lungs and the heart.  

I was questioning my shot after listening to his death growl (15 of them) but once I walked up to him I realized those jokers are just that tough.  After the shot, he was out of there in a hurry and breaking every tree in his way.

I'm not gonna lie...listening to that death growl was making the hair on my neck stand up since I was by myself in the middle of no where.

Good times


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats on a big bear


----------



## pnome (Jan 4, 2010)

Richie27 said:


> I shot this bear on May 22.



I was about to say... I though Alaska would have a bit more snow on the ground first week of January. 



 Nice bear congrats!


----------



## Richie27 (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks for the kind words.  Actually fairbanks doesn't get a lot of snow because it gets too cold.  Yeah I didn't know it was possible to be too cold to snow but its the truth.  Looking at spring bear pictures is about the only thing that can get me through this long winter.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 4, 2010)

I spent a month at Wainwright. I dunno about to cold to snow but the snow was far to dry to have a snowball fight. 

We were supposed to spent most of that time in tents... lucky I suppose in that nearly every time we got set to go out, there were "white out" conditions and we went skiing instead. One of the times we actually did go out they dropped us on the wrong mountain... only some 8 miles from the intended camping zone, we were supposed to be making an ice minefield but there was no "river" at the bottom of the hill and when they finally did deliver the explosives we found out that we were in a NO explosives zone... Got permission to shoot 25 lbs at a time (someone care to explain how you only shoot 25lbs at a time with 40 lb cratering charges???).


----------



## danny-s (Jan 4, 2010)

tv_racin_fan said:


> I spent a month at Wainwright. I dunno about to cold to snow but the snow was far to dry to have a snowball fight.
> 
> We were supposed to spent most of that time in tents... lucky I suppose in that nearly every time we got set to go out, there were "white out" conditions and we went skiing instead. One of the times we actually did go out they dropped us on the wrong mountain... only some 8 miles from the intended camping zone, we were supposed to be making an ice minefield but there was no "river" at the bottom of the hill and when they finally did deliver the explosives we found out that we were in a NO explosives zone... Got permission to shoot 25 lbs at a time (someone care to explain how you only shoot 25lbs at a time with 40 lb cratering charges???).



im not sure what you are talking about but i picked up the word explosives and 25lbs and 40lbs really close and i just want to say that i want to be a part of such an event ha


----------



## collardncornbread (Jan 5, 2010)

Thats pretty nice. I heard a story once that there havent been any grizzleys stopped with a handgun unless it was a 44 or larger. I have a ruger hunter .41. How close is it to the ,44? For stopping bears.


----------



## snuffy (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice bear.
Congratulations


----------



## Richie27 (Jan 6, 2010)

tv_racin_fan, yeah I had no idea that it could be too cold to snow but its the truth.  Thats why everyone up here is usually happy that it's snowing because that means it warming up.  

There are a lot of restrictions up here when dealing with explosives.


----------



## MikeEast (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice Bear!

What's really interesting is that my daughter and her husband are on their way to Georgia right now, coming from North Pole, AK.

Small world indeed.

Mike


----------



## TBurnham (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey now the 44 does not bark......it GROWLS!!!
Congrats on the bear!!!


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 14, 2010)

*barking*



TBurnham said:


> Hey now the 44 does not bark......it GROWLS!!!
> Congrats on the bear!!!



Mine goes boom over here, and bites over there.


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice hunt .


----------



## JWarren (Apr 24, 2010)

Richie27 said:


> I shot this bear on May 22.  I was using 300 grain cast core bullets for limited expansion thus increasing penatration.  I shot the bear at 17 yards and he didn't go 15 yards before piling up.  The bullet when through both lungs and the heart.
> 
> I was questioning my shot after listening to his death growl (15 of them) but once I walked up to him I realized those jokers are just that tough.  After the shot, he was out of there in a hurry and breaking every tree in his way.
> 
> ...



If you were by yourself, who took the picture?


----------



## frankwright (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice Job! I have always said Bears and Hogs were made to be hunted with a handgun,Bow or Muzzle loader.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 24, 2010)

NICE...  I hope to get one for the wall this season...


----------



## Darrell H (Apr 24, 2010)

> If you were by yourself, who took the picture?


I hunt alone and do my own photography.  For example, I took the photo of the elk in my avatar.





Some others:










I use a Burris Pack Pod along with the auto timer on my digital camera.  

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=318982


----------

